# Poquoson, Virginia Nov 29, 2007 climber death



## rb_in_va (Nov 30, 2007)

http://www.dailypress.com/news/dp-now-treetrimmer.n30,0,2682415.story?coll=hr_tab01_layout


----------



## Dadatwins (Nov 30, 2007)

Prayers to the family and friends of the victim. Sad news to hear.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 1, 2007)

Dadatwins said:


> Prayers to the family and friends of the victim. Sad news to hear.



Amen


----------



## superfire (Dec 1, 2007)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> Amen



also thhink the sdame 
amen


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Dec 1, 2007)

Our deepest sympathies & prayers for our fallen ! AMEN


----------

